# P's at the LFS



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

http://www.angelfire.com/ego2/alexfasho/identify.html

that's the page I created for the pics of the piranhas I shot at the LFS. The 4th pic is the piranha I was looking at. Now that I come to think of it, there is red coloring under its throat and was thinking of ruby red spilo but its blue body threw me off. The coloring is way off in the pictures because of the light defraction or whatever.


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

$99.99 for those piranha, is that US currency?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

its actually $99 for the "gold piranha" they didn't have space for the piranhas so they moved some piranhas into other piranha tanks.

the red belly is stuck with black piranhas in the gold piranha's tank. the gold piranha took some shrimps tank etc. yes its US currency.
$30 for the red
$50 for the black
$99 for the yellow

just bought 4 1" rbps they just got for $5-6 a piece. I should of picked out the 1 eyed guy just to be special. any clue jayrod on the 4th pic?


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

i cant see the pic.

Oburi


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

says site is unavailable to me


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

4th pic looks like a rhom to me
dixon


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> 4th pic looks like a rhom to me
> dixon


 same here.

Joe


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

piranha on far left. the black p's have been shoaling for a month in a 10 gallon and the rbp joined them for a week now


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

rhom? ruby spilo? other?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

picture at angle









maculatus?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

boxer said:


> picture at angle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 spilo


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Man the red has some chewed up fins.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

poor RB


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

nice P's.....................


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

spilo cf
not a mac for sure

wheres the blue??? looks normal to me


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

yea where are the blue scales??









Oburi


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

boxer said:


> rhom? ruby spilo? other?


 Looks just like the Guyana Rhoms that seem to be poping up all over.


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

Was this at the columbia Mall were you got the pics? If so i might have to go get the Red out of there, and treat him like a king after the hell it looks like he has been through.


----------

